# Igf1- des



## johnjuanb1 (May 2, 2014)

*Igf1-des*

Des (1-3) IGF-1 (IGF-1 Des) is an analog of the naturally founds IGF1 molecule with the exception that natural IGF1 has an amino acid chain of 70 and IGF-1 Des only 67 in its chain. There are 3 amino acids purposefully cleaved off to make IGF-1 Des, making it have a very low affinity to binding proteins making its effects about 10X more potent than regular IGF-1.

Des (1-3) IGF-1 or IGF-1 Des is an analog of the naturally found IGF1 molecule. It has an amino acid chain of 67 where the naturally found IGF-1 molecule has an amino acid chain of 70. There are 3 amino acids purposefully cleaved off in the development of this peptide, making it have a very low affinity to binding proteins and leading it to have a much higher bio-availability making its effects about 10X more potent than regular IGF-1. The half-life of this peptide is still very short as like with IGF-1, but IGF-1 Des is much more biologically active, giving much greater results/effects when compared to the full IGF-1 chain. IGF-1 plays a big role in cell growth and development, fat loss, tissue protective effects and even new tissue growth in all living animals. IGF-1 Des research gives us a chance to enhance and optimize the study of nerve regeneration, cognitive function, fat loss, muscle and tissue building with extremely enhanced effect when compared to the use of the normal IGF-1 peptide chain.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 6, 2014)

*Both Igf1-des and Igf1-Lr3 have a different number of amino acids than normal Igf1 making them resistant to igf1-Binding Protein 3 which makes them more anabolic and more applicable to bodybuilding.*


*Unbound (bioavailable) IGF1 enhances somatic growth.*

AuthorsElis S, et al. Show all Journal
Dis Model Mech. 2011 Sep;4(5):649-58. doi: 10.1242/dmm.006775. Epub 2011 May 31.

Affiliation
*Abstract*
Understanding insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF1) biology is of particular importance because, apart from its role in mediating growth, it plays key roles in cellular transformation, organ regeneration, immune function, development of the musculoskeletal system and aging. IGF1 bioactivity is modulated by its binding to IGF-binding proteins (IGFBPs) and the acid labile subunit (ALS), which are present in serum and tissues. *To determine whether IGF1 binding to IGFBPs is necessary to facilitate normal growth and development, we used a gene-targeting approach and generated two novel knock-in mouse models of mutated IGF1, in which the native Igf1 gene was replaced by Des-Igf1 (KID mice) or R3-Igf1 (KIR mice). The KID and KIR mutant proteins have reduced affinity for the IGFBPs, and therefore present as unbound IGF1, or 'free IGF1'. We found that both KID and KIR mice have reduced serum IGF1 levels and a concomitant increase in serum growth hormone levels. Ternary complex formation of IGF1 with the IGFBPs and the ALS was markedly reduced in sera from KID and KIR mice compared with wild type. Both mutant mice showed increased body weight, body and bone lengths, and relative lean mass. *We found selective organomegaly of the spleen, kidneys and uterus, enhanced mammary gland complexity, and increased skeletal acquisition. The KID and KIR models show unequivocally that IGF1-complex formation with the IGFBPs is fundamental for establishing normal body and organ size, and that uncontrolled IGF bioactivity could lead to pathological conditions.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 8, 2014)

Des preworkout will shuttle aminos and glucose right to the muscles injected and trained assuming intra workout nutrients are provided.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 8, 2014)

*Igf1-des increases cognition in aged rats.*


*Functional characterization of des-IGF-1 action at excitatory synapses in the CA1 region of rat hippocampus.*

AuthorsRamsey MM, et al. Show all Journal
J Neurophysiol. 2005 Jul;94(1):247-54.

Affiliation
*Abstract*
Insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1) and growth hormone play a major role in the growth and development of tissues throughout the mammalian body. Plasma IGF-1 concentrations peak during puberty and decline with age. We have determined that chronic treatments to restore plasma IGF-1 concentrations to adult levels attenuate spatial learning deficits in aged rats, but little is known of the acute actions of IGF-1 in the brain. To this end, we utilized hippocampal slices from young Sprague-Dawley rats to characterize the acute effects of des-IGF-1 on excitatory synaptic transmission in the CA1 region. We observed a 40% increase in field excitatory postsynaptic potential (fEPSP) slope with application of des-IGF-1 (40 ng/ml) and used whole cell patch-clamp recordings to determine that this enhancement was due to a postsynaptic mechanism involving alpha-amino-3-hydroxyl-5-methyl-4-isoxazolepropionate (AMPA) but not N-methyl-D-aspartate receptors. Furthermore, the enhancement was completely blocked by the broad-spectrum tyrosine kinase inhibitor, genistein (220 microM), and significantly reduced by the PI3K blockers wortmannin (1 microM) and 2-(4-morpholinyl)-8-phenyl-4H-1-benzopyran-4-one (10 microM), suggesting that the effect was predominantly dependent on PI3K activation. * This characterization of the acute actions of des-IGF-1 at hippocampal excitatory synapses may provide insight into the mechanism by which long-term increases in plasma IGF-1 impart cognitive benefits in aged rats. *Increases in AMPA receptor-mediated synaptic transmission may contribute directly to cognitive improvement or initiate long-term changes in synthesis of proteins such as brain-derived neurotrophic factor that are important to learning and memory.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 9, 2014)

I am gonna try it in my calves in the future


----------



## micro2000 (May 9, 2014)

The first study showed organomegaly (organ growth ) in the kidneys and changes in breast tissue.  The kidney growth may be something to monitor.


----------



## micro2000 (May 9, 2014)

My bad. Second study.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 10, 2014)

*DES has the ability to attach to lactic acid deformed receptor sites (during training, lactic acid build-up in muscle tissue can temporarily deform IGF-1 receptor sites, preventing IGF-1 from attaching to them during this period), allowing it to help build muscle during training. *


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 14, 2014)

*Des(1–3)IGF-1 Treatment Normalizes Type 1 IGF Receptor and Phospho-Akt (Thr 308) Immunoreactivity in Predegenerative Retina of Diabetic Rats*

A. Kummer,1 B. E. Pulford,2 D. N. Ishii,2 and G. M. Seigel13
Author information ► Article notes ► Copyright and License information ►
This article has been cited by other articles in PMC.
Abstract
Little is known about interventions that may prevent predegenerative changes in the diabetic retina. This study tested the hypothesis that immediate, systemic treatment with an insulin-like growth factor (IGF)-1 analog can prevent abnormal accumulations of type 1 IGF receptor, and phospho-Akt (Thr 308) immunoreactivity in predegenerative retinas of streptozotocin (STZ) diabetic rats. Type 1 IGF receptor immunoreactivity increased approximately 3-fold in both inner nuclear layer (INL) and ganglion cell layer (GCL) in retinas from STZ rats versus nondiabetic controls. Phospho-Akt (Thr 308) immunoreactivity increased 5-fold in GCL and 8-fold in INL of STZ rat retinas. In all cases, immunoreactive cells were significantly reduced in STZ des(1–3)IGF-1–treated versus STZ rats. Preliminary results suggested that vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF) levels may also be reduced. Hyperglycemia/ failure of weight gain in diabetic rats continued despite systemic des(1–3)IGF-1. These data show that an IGF-1 analog can prevent early retinal biochemical abnormalities implicated in the progression of diabetic retinopathy, despite ongoing hyperglycemia.


----------



## sh00t (May 15, 2014)

Whats the active life of IGF-DES?
So, run it like this;
Pre-workout DES, 8-12 hours post work out LR3?


----------



## parabellum (May 15, 2014)

More like 30 min. I take mind 39 min prior to work out, in the muscle I'm working.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 16, 2014)

The minute size of the des Peptide allows it to bind to the igf1 receptor very easily, even in lactic acid induced mis-shapen receptors.


----------



## bruiser (May 16, 2014)

I wanted to see it's growth potential. 
Its said that igf-1 is more anabolic then gh, aas, and insulin. 

At a certain dose it should give crazy results. 
I don't wanna use increlex or lr3.  I don't want systematic or it to last long.
I dont want a distended belly either.
I was considering 300-400mcg of des per day split up per muscle. Pre and post.
yes I said that much.

I work out each muscle twice per week so id be doing injects on certain muscles.

Stupid? Mosdef.    But if I can get huge gains without the gut and insulin issues it might be worth it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 16, 2014)

Experiments like the one you listed are great to me. I like to see guys trying new things. If you are gonna do something you might as well do it properly! At that dose if it didn't give the results you wanted you know to not bother again. But to me you should get incredible results. DES interests me greatly but I am gonna try our LR3 first (just ordered it). Next time round it will be DES for me. If you decide to run it let me know. I would love to see a log too showing your findings 



bruiser said:


> I wanted to see it's growth potential.
> Its said that igf-1 is more anabolic then gh, aas, and insulin.
> 
> At a certain dose it should give crazy results.
> ...


----------



## bruiser (May 17, 2014)

To be clear. 300 to 400mcg per day.  Spilt dosages pre and post


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 17, 2014)

bruiser said:


> To be clear. 300 to 400mcg per day.  Spilt dosages pre and post



Yeah that's a lot! I would build up to that though but if that's what you want to take then go for it. Like I said I like seeing posts were guys have just gone for it... either with peptides, training, aas, gh, food etc. You could transform in a matter of weeks.


----------

